# Speedport W701V  keine Wlanverbindung



## sanaisma (16. August 2007)

Hallo,
Habe DSL-Anschluss von der Telekom. Den Router Speedport W701V  und Splitter habe ich laut Anweisung angebracht. T-onlinesoftware installiert.
Vor der DSL-Freischaltung konnte mein Rechner (Windows XP, 1394-Netzwerkadapter) den Router kabellos erkennen. Nach der Freischaltung (15.08.07) geht es nicht mehr.
Ich kann nur über Netzwerk online gehen, möchte aber auch kabellos verbunden werden.
Es erscheint aber die Fehlermeldung "Die drahtlosverbindung kann nicht konfiguriert werden"
Wer kann mir da helfen?
Dande im Voraus.


----------



## AndreG (21. August 2007)

sanaisma hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> Es erscheint aber die Fehlermeldung "Die drahtlosverbindung kann nicht konfiguriert werden"



Moin,

Wo und wann genau erscheint die Fehlermeldung?
Hast du auch das WLAN im Router aktiviert und konfiguriert?

Mfg Andre


----------



## sanaisma (21. August 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Wo und wann genau erscheint die Fehlermeldung?
> Hast du auch das WLAN im Router aktiviert und konfiguriert?
> ...



Hallo,
Bei der Konfuguration von Router habe ich die Möglichkeit, WLAN zu nutzen zugelassen.
Bei meinem Computer kann ich das drahtlose Netzwerk gar nicht sehen.
ES gibt DFÜ-Verbindung (Verbindung getrennt)
LAN-Verbindung (Verbindung hergestellt) und
1394-Verbindung (Verbindung hergestellt)
Vor der Freischaltung von DSL meldete der Compi freiwillig: Es ist ein drahtloses Netzwerk gefunden worden, wollen Sie verbunden werden? (von Nachbarn)
mfG Abdul


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

Moin,

Hast du auch das WLAN konfiguriert und nicht nur eingeschaltet?

In deiner Netzwerkumgebung muß auch eine Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung zu sehen sein.
Wenn nicht schau nach ob deine WLAN-Karte installiert und aktiviert ist.
Zu finden im Gerätemanager.

Mfg Andre


----------



## sanaisma (22. August 2007)

Hallo,
Im Gerätemanager steht bei WLAN ein gelbes Fragezeichen (WLAN=802.11g)
vielleicht liegt das an Treiber. Ich weiss aber nicht wo ich einen aktuellen Treiber downloaden kann.

mfG Abdul.


----------



## AndreG (22. August 2007)

Moin,

Klick mit rechts auf den Treiber und klick Eigenschaften an. Dort steht ob der Treiber ein Problem hat oder ob er nicht installiert ist.

Um rauszufinden welche Karte es ist kann man Tools wie PC Wizard 2007 oder ähnliches nehmen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## MagicUnicorn (3. September 2007)

Entschuldigung ! Habe auch das problem gehabt , hast du auf der Rückseite vom Speedport das WLAN per knopf druck aktiviert ? Deswegen hat es bei mir nicht funktionirt


----------

